# Slovenščina: Določna oblika pridevnika v tožilniku



## pastet89

Pozdravljeni, zanima me, v primeru tukajle, in sicer v naslovu

_"Gospa, ne splača se popravljati. Vzemite *novega*, imamo ravno super akcijo!"_

1) Zakaj naj bi uporabili določno obliko pridevnika besede "nov" v tožilniku, oz. zakaj naj bi imeli obliko v rodilniku, ne pa v tožilniku?
2) Ali je to slovnično pravilno?
3) Ali naj bi bilo slovnično pravilno reči tudi "*nov*" namesto "*novega*"?

Zdi se mi namreč, da ko imamo v ulogi predmeta v stavku le pridevnik brez samostalnika, da uporabljamo to določno obliko, vendar nisem prepričan.

Pa še eno podobno vprašanje imam. V primerih kot so: _fant/pes/sosed za *katerega* gre...:_

1) Zakaj uporabljamo "*katerega*"?
2) Ali je to slovnično pravino?
3) Ali lahko sploh rečemo "*kateri*" (Tega sicer mislim da nisem slišal, a bi vseeno to potrdil)?

Hvala in LP


----------



## Panceltic

Pozdravljen! 

"Vzemite novega" je pravilno. Tu ne gre več za navaden pridevnik, ampak za _posamostaljeni pridevnik_ (pridevnik, ki privzame vlogo samostalnika), ki ima posebno sklanjatev (v tem primeru 4. moško sklanjatev). "Vzemite nov" tako ni pravilno.
(Kakorkoli že, določna in nedoločna oblika pridevnika se razlikujeta samo v moškem spolu, in še to zgolj v imenovalniku (in tožilniku v primeru neživosti) ednine, tj. "nov avto" proti "novi avto". Iz oblike "novega" tako ni mogoče razločiti določnosti.)

Glede drugega vprašanja pa velja, da zaimek "kateri, katera, katero" vedno skrajšamo v "ki", razen kadar sledi predlogu.

Primeri:

Fant, ki je na ulici. (imenovalnik)
Fant, ki ga ne poznam. (rodilnik brez predloga); Fant, zaradi _katerega_ gre vse narobe. (rodilnik s predlogom)
Fant, ki mu dam pismo. (dajalnik brez predloga); Fant, h _kateremu_ grem na obisk. (dajalnik s predlogom)
Fant, ki ga vidim vsak dan. (tožilnik brez predloga); Fant, za _katerega_ gre. (tožilnik s predlogom)
Fant, o katerem govorim. (mestnik - možen samo s predlogom)
Fant, s katerim grem na sprehod. (orodnik - možen samo s predlogom)

Oblike kot "fant, kateri je na ulici", "fant, katerega ne poznam", "fant, kateremu dam pismo" itd. slovnično niso pravilne, čeprav jih mnogokrat srečamo zaradi hiperkorekcije (ljudje mislijo, da je oblika "ki" nepravilna).
Po drugi strani pa so oblike kot "fant, ki gre zaradi njega vse narobe", "fant, ki grem k njemu na obisk", "fant, ki gre zanj" sicer načeloma možne, vendar so občutene kot starinske.
Da odgovorim na tvoje prvotno vprašanje, oblike "kateri" res nikoli ne uporabljamo v vlogi oziralnega zaimka.

Istega zaimka tudi nikoli ne krajšamo v "ki", kadar označuje svojino. V moškem spolu ima posebno obliko "čigar".

Primeri:

Fant, čigar dekle vsi poznajo.
Šola, katere ime je znano po celem mestu.
Nevihtno vreme, katerega posledice so vidne še dolge tedne.
Zaposleni, katerih plače stagnirajo.

Upam, da sem zadovoljivo odgovoril na vprašanja!


----------



## pastet89

Pozdravljen, 

hvala, bom pogledal četrto sklanjatev!

Glede drugega vprašanja, saj vem vse to glede _ki/kateri, _kar si navedel. Kaže pa da sem slabo zastavil vprašanje, zdaj se zavedam, da so primeri, ki sem jih dal gor (fant/pes/sosed) neprimerni, ker vsi pomenijo živa bitja. Se opravičujem.

Moje vprašanje je bilo sicer glede primerov tipa:

_...tretji primer, za *katerega* gre v tej zadevi..._

Zakaj v tem primeru uporabljamo *katerega*, ne pa *kateri*?


----------



## Panceltic

Aha, zdaj razumem!  Mislim, da je razlog isti kot pri prvem primeru (vzemite novega) - ker stoji beseda sama zase, se ravna po isti sklanjatvi (4. moška).

Na wiki linku sicer pod tožilnikom piše "dežurnega/dežurni", ampak to se mi zdi absolutno nepravilno. "Vzemite novi" bi _pogojno_ še toleriral, "primer, za kateri gre" pa zveni popolnoma napačno.


----------



## pastet89

Pa saj sem jaz tudi to opazil glede sklanjatve na povezavi.

Zdaj sem pogledal v slovnici Jožeta Toporišiča in tam ta sklanjatev ima res končnice _-ega_ za oba sklona.

Bom še pogledal če ima tam kaki poseben razlog tudi glede zaimka, in če imam še vprašanj, ti odpišem.

Hvala še enkrat in LP


----------



## Aton32

Pozdrav. Glede na to, da je tukaj že bilo govora o posamostaljenih pridevnikih, ne bom odpiral nove teme.

Živim v zamejstvu in hodim na tečaj slovenščine. Zadnjič smo se pri pouku učili ''četrte ali pridevniške sklanjatve'', oziroma sklanjatve posamostaljenih pridevnikov. Potem smo naredili eno vajo v kateri smo dobili dva samostalnika in je bilo potrebno iz enega narediti pridevnik, npr. otok mesto -> otočno mesto. Izraz je bilo potrebno dati tudi v imenovalnik dvojine in množine. Tu pa je nastal problem. Profesorica je napisala ''otočna mesti'' in ''otočni mesta''. Opozoril sem, da sta oba izraza napačna. Dolgo sva se prepirala, na koncu pa je vendarle nekako priznala, da to, kar je napisala, ni pravilno, se pa je branila, da uči prav, zato ker nas uči pridevniško sklanjatev in če bi se pridevnik otočni uporabljal kot posamostaljeni pridevnik, potem bi se imenovalnik dvojine glasil ''otočna'' in množine ''otočni'' (?!). Ne zdi se mi, da sem bil nevljuden (pravzaprav je bila ona tista, ki je vztrajala v prepiru), ampak zelo se je razburila in je bila užaljena ter ni hotela popraviti napisanega.

Kot prvo, ne razumem, zakaj je dala vajo v kateri pridevnik gre skupaj s samostalnikom, če je že želela vaditi sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov? Verjetno zato, ker je povedala, da ko imamo pridevnik in samostalnik, se pridevnik vedno sklanja po četrti sklanjatvi, samostalnik pa po prvi, ampak ne vem, če je to čisto res? Čeprav mi številke sklanjatev ne pomenijo nič, sem prepričan, da se v tem primeru ne more vedno uporabljati enaka sklanjatev kot za posamostaljene pridevnike, če ne zaradi drugega, pa le zaradi razlike med določno in nedoločno obliko pridevnika. Kot drugo, ne glede na vse, kako je mogoče zagovarjati izrazov, ki sploh ne obstajata?


----------



## pastet89

Ti je pa res zanmivo, saj sem popolnoma prepričan, da sta obe obliki napačni. (Razlog #99, da ne bi smeli hoditi na tečaje tujih jezikov, ampak kakorkoli....)

Zanivo glede slovenščine je, da je ogromen del Slovencev ne zna dobro. Prvič, ker je izjemno zapleten jezik, in drugič, ker nihče ne govori knjižne slovenščine, in kot sam pravi Jože Toporišič, nje se Slovenci zavestno učijo kot nematernega jezika v šoli.

No, uporabil bom pa priložnost, da zastavim še eno podobno vprašanje. V Mariboru sem slišal stavek "Tega mam". Ali bi morali reči "To imam", ali pa "Tega imam"? Sicer vem, da Mariborščani včasih uporabljajo rodilnik namesto tožilnika, in zdi se mi, da je tukaj pravilna tožilniška oblika, a vendar bi raje to potrdil.


----------



## Panceltic

Aton32 said:


> Profesorica je napisala ''otočna mesti'' in ''otočni mesta''.



Odločno narobe. Pravilno je samo "otočni mesti" v dvojini in "otočna mesta" v množini.



Aton32 said:


> če bi se pridevnik otočni uporabljal kot posamostaljeni pridevnik, potem bi se imenovalnik dvojine glasil ''otočna'' in množine ''otočni''



To je sicer res, ampak le za moški spol. V srednjem spolu (kar "mesto" je), je dvojina "otočni" in množina "otočna".



Aton32 said:


> ker je povedala, da ko imamo pridevnik in samostalnik, se pridevnik vedno sklanja po četrti sklanjatvi, samostalnik pa po prvi, ampak ne vem, če je to čisto res?



Ne bo držalo: pridevnik se sklanja po pridevniški sklanjatvi. Po četrti sklanjatvi se sklanja samo, kadar stoji sam (brez samostalnika).



Aton32 said:


> Živim v zamejstvu in hodim na tečaj slovenščine.



Lahko vprašam, kje v zamejstvu živiš?  Ker imaš jezik nastavljen kot srbohrvaški, sklepam da nekje na Hrvaškem? V Sloveniji se izraz "zamejstvo" skoraj vedno nanaša izključno na (tradicionalno) slovenskogovoreče predele Avstrije, Italije in Madžarske.



pastet89 said:


> Zanivo glede slovenščine je, da je ogromen del Slovencev ne zna dobro. Prvič, ker je izjemno zapleten jezik, in drugič, ker nihče ne govori knjižne slovenščine, in kot sam pravi Jože Toporišič, nje se Slovenci zavestno učijo kot nematernega jezika v šoli.



To je načeloma res. Mnogo ljudi ima tudi velik strah, ko je treba kaj uradnega napisati, ker se bojijo, da bodo naredili mnogo napak.



pastet89 said:


> "Tega mam". Ali bi morali reči "To imam", ali pa "Tega imam"?



Mislim, da gre tukaj za isti problem kot v tvoji prvi objavi. Tožilnik od "ta" (m.sp.) je "tega", če stoji samostojno. Npr. "Imam dva avtomobila. Tega sem kupil lani, tistega pa letos." Ne moreš reči "ta sem kupil lani, tisti pa letos" - to zveni popolnoma narobe.

Če rečeš "to imam", se to nanaša na nekaj srednjega spola. Npr. "Tukaj sta dve kolesi. Jaz imam to, ti pa tisto."



pastet89 said:


> Sicer vem, da Mariborščani včasih uporabljajo rodilnik namesto tožilnika



Mariborčani  Lahko daš kakšen primer uporabe rodilnika namesto tožilnika?


----------



## pastet89

Hvala za odpis! 

Dotični stavek sem slišal na črpalki, in sicer, če se ne motim, situacija je bila taka, da je stranka potrdila prodajalki da ima "to", oz., neko končnico, ki se da na avto da bi se lahko k njemu priključil plin. Ker ime te naprave oz. končnice je zelo specifično in nisem sploh prepričan da obstaja splošno znana beseda za njo, mislim da v tem primeru je šlo ravno za "to", oz., nekaj nedoločenega.

Drugi podoben primer je, denimo, "Poslal sem ga za hamburgerja". Glede tega sem vprašal eno punco iz Laškega, ki sicer sama ima štajersko narečje, in ona mi je povedala, da je to narobe, in da Mariborščani zelo napačno pregibajo sklone.

Pored tega sem opazil da je zanje značilno da ohranijo nestalnega samoglasnika v tožilniku, naprimer: "Ki maš pesa?".


----------



## Aton32

Panceltic said:


> Odločno narobe. Pravilno je samo "otočni mesti" v dvojini in "otočna mesta" v množini.



Seveda, to je - ali vsaj naj bi bilo - povsem očitno, zato sem takoj reagiral. Kot kaže pa je ona dobila občutek, da si jaz utvarjam, da znam vse, gre pa la za to, da če nekaj znam, ne pustim nikomur, da me prepriča v nasprotno. Vztrajal sem v tem, da sta obliki napačni, ona pa je v nedogled ponavljala tiste nesmiselne obrazložitve in me obtoževala, da mi ni jasno, kaj hoče povedati. Sicer me bolj zanima, kaj si mislite o tem s pedagoške strani. Kajti po prepiru se je začela še znašati nad mano, izpraševala me je gramatiko dokler ni prišla do tega da ne znam, kako se reče pisanju črke e namesto črke o po c, č, j, š, ž. Zgledalo je, kot da bi ona, profesorica slovenščine, hotela tekmovati z mano, ki sem le prebral Toporišiča. Preglas! (Zmaga!) Kar jezno je govorila nekaj o svoji diplomi, češ da bi jo jaz zaničeval. No, če bi bil hudoben, bi lahko rekel, da, tudi če bi jo želel zaničevati, mi tega sploh ne bi bilo treba početi, ker za to skrbi že sama. Pa ne bom, ker vem da ni le profesorica slovenščine in da se ukvarja tudi z drugimi, zelo zahtevnimi, stvarmi, pa tudi ne živi v našem mestu in mora vsakič potovati. Kakorkoli, tako obnašanje se mi ne zdi profesionalno, pa tudi odraslo ne. Je pa tudi res, da vsak lahko ima slab dan; običajno je zelo prijetna. No, verjetno sem na napačnem mestu za taka vprašanja.



Panceltic said:


> To je sicer res, ampak le za moški spol. V srednjem spolu (kar "mesto" je), je dvojina "otočni" in množina "otočna".



Ta napaka se ji je pripetila, ker je iz svoje slovnice prepisala le oblike posamostaljenih pridevnikov dežurni in dežurna. Za srednji spol pa je rekla, da je pač popolnoma enak moškemu, razen v imenovalniku ednine, in je prepisala le edninske oblike za ''belo''.



Panceltic said:


> Ne bo držalo: pridevnik se sklanja po pridevniški sklanjatvi. Po četrti sklanjatvi se sklanja samo, kadar stoji sam (brez samostalnika).



Kot sem že napisal, terminologije ne obvladam, ampak kmalu mi je bilo več kot očitno, da ne more biti tako, kot je povedala in napisala (''samostalnik -> 1. sklanjatev + pridevnik -> 4. sklanjatev''). Zato sem ji podal primere razlike med določno in nedoločno obliko pridevnikov ter med ''živim'' in ''neživim'' tožilnikom. Pa mi je odgovorila, da veliko znam, ampak da se mi je vse zmešalo. Mi lahko pojasniš še terminološko zmedo? Kajti ona je rekla, da je četrta sklanjatev = pridevniška sklanjatev = sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov. Na podlagi tega, kar si ti napisal, pa sklepam da ni tako.



Panceltic said:


> Lahko vprašam, kje v zamejstvu živiš?  Ker imaš jezik nastavljen kot srbohrvaški, sklepam da nekje na Hrvaškem? V Sloveniji se izraz "zamejstvo" skoraj vedno nanaša izključno na (tradicionalno) slovenskogovoreče predele Avstrije, Italije in Madžarske.



A smo mi na Hrvaškem manj vredni al kaj?!  Prav, naslednjič bom napisal ''po svetu''. 



pastet89 said:


> Razlog #99, da ne bi smeli hoditi na tečaje tujih jezikov, ampak kakorkoli....



No, tako daleč pa vendarle ne bi šel. Tukaj nimam nikogar, s komer bi se lahko pogovarjal v slovenščini, pa tudi v Sloveniji so z mano vedno govorili srbohrvaško (ker sta si jezika podobna in ker slovenščine sploh nisem aktivno uporabljal, mi je vedno bilo težko takoj preklopiti z enega jezika na drugi, potem pa si je sogovornik verjetno mislil, da slovenščine tudi ne razumem prav dobro). Ta tečaj mi je omogočil aktivno, čeprav precej omejeno, uporabo slovenskega jezika in tako sem lažje spoznal lastne pomanjkljivosti ter začel delati na tem, da jih vsaj deloma odpravim. Seveda, še vedno sem daleč od ravni, ki bi si jo sam želel, ampak vsaj so se Slovenci nehali z mano pogovarjati v srbohrvaščini.


----------



## pastet89

Če iščeš sogovornika, s katerim bi vadil slovenščino, ti priporočam da si ogledaš spletne strani italki in interpals. Tam lahko najdeš nekoga, ki se zanima za jezikovno izmenjavo preko Skype-a in se lahko kaj zmenite, vse pa je brezplačno. Običajno gre za to, da se eno uro pogovarjate v slovenščini, eno uro pa v jeziku, ki se ga uči ta druga oseba, oz. pri katerem mu lahko ti pomagaš. Mesec dni rednega pogovora velja več kot nekaj mescev tečaja. Vsaj tako je bilo v mojem primeru, ker lahko rečem, da sem se naučil slovenščine ravno na teh stranih, in sicer največ sem se naučil, ko sem se pogovarjal z eno punco tam okoli 90 ur preko Skype-a. Po teh urah sem se že lahko pogovarjal tekoče. Se dobro zavedam, da moja slovenščina sploh ni popolna, in da še zmeraj delam napake. Dejstvo pa je, da ko sem začel potem hoditi na tečaj slovenščine na faksu, kjer so se kolegice že učili še drugo leto, one niso znale povedati par stavk, moja raven pa, kot je priznala sama profesorica, je bila znatno višja kot raven ostalih (če so one sploh imele kakšne ravni), ki so se ves ta čas udeleževali tečaja.

Trenutno začenjam doktorat na temi inovativne metode učenja tujih jezikov, in v vezi tega sem naletel na raziskavo, pri kateri znanstveniki so sklenili, da zavestno učenje tujega jezika na začetku, oz. na nižjih ravnih lahko škoduje daljšemu napredku. Ugotovili so sicer, da so možgani ljudi, ki so se iz samega začetka začeli učiti jezika nezavestno, brez eksplicitnega pouka, so potem obravnavali oz. obdelovali jezik na isti način, kot materni jezik. Možgani skupine, katere se je začela učiti jezika na konvencionalni način, oz. skozi poučevanje z eksplicitnimi razlagami, so pa še naprej, celo kot so ljudje že obvladali jezik na nekakšno raven, obravnavali jezik kot tujega. Podobno stališče imata tudi moja profesorica na faksu in mati (ki uči angleščino), in sicer, da učenje slovnice do B1-B2 ne pride prav, do te ravni pa človek naj bi se raje učil pač na nezavesten način, kot dojenček. Vendar, to pa je dolga tema.

V vsakem primeru, srečno z nadaljevanjem učenja slovenščine.


----------



## Panceltic

pastet89 said:


> "Poslal sem ga za hamburgerja"



Hm, česa takega še nisem slišal. Ponavadi pošlješ nekoga "po" nekaj. Mislim, da v tem primeru ne gre za rodilnik, ampak za razširitev kategorije živosti v tožilniku. Tako govorimo z majhnimi otroki ("Kaj bi rad pil? - Soka.", "Kaj boš jedel? - Sladoleda.")



pastet89 said:


> Pored tega sem opazil da je zanje značilno da ohranijo nestalnega samoglasnika v tožilniku, naprimer: "Ki maš pesa?".



Ja, to je značilno za Štajerce. Poleg tega ga izgovarjajo kot normalen "e" (ne kot polglasnik).



Aton32 said:


> Kar jezno je govorila nekaj o svoji diplomi



Hahaha, izgleda, da ima tale učiteljica še največ težav sama s sabo.  Glede na tvoj zapis vam je govorila popolnoma napačne stvari, zato je edino pravilno, da si jo popravil. Kako je pa na to odreagirala, je pa tudi smešno.



Aton32 said:


> Mi lahko pojasniš še terminološko zmedo? Kajti ona je rekla, da je četrta sklanjatev = pridevniška sklanjatev = sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov. Na podlagi tega, kar si ti napisal, pa sklepam da ni tako.



Pridevniška sklanjatev pride v poštev, kadar sklanjamo pridevnik ob samostalniku. Npr. dober avto, dobrega avta, dobremu avtu, *dober* avto ...

Sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov (= 4. sklanjatev) pa pride v poštev, kadar pridevnik stoji sam. V tem primeru ni več pridevnik, ampak samostalnik (zato se imenuje posamostaljeni pridevnik). Npr. dober, dobrega, dobremu, *dobrega* ...

Kot vidiš, sta sklanjatvi skoraj enaki. Edina razlika je v teh primerih, zaradi katerih je bila odprta ta tema. 



Aton32 said:


> A smo mi na Hrvaškem manj vredni al kaj?!  Prav, naslednjič bom napisal ''po svetu''.



Ne ne, zelo radi vas imamo  Gre samo za to, da nihče ne pomisli na Hrvaško, če sliši "zamejstvo".



pastet89 said:


> Vsaj tako je bilo v mojem primeru, ker lahko rečem, da sem se naučil slovenščine ravno na teh stranih, in sicer največ sem se naučil, ko sem se pogovarjal z eno punco tam okoli 90 ur preko Skype-a. Po teh urah sem se že lahko pogovarjal tekoče.



Lahko rečem samo: kapo dol!  Oba res dobro govorita, to je zelo lepo videti! Le tako naprej


----------



## Aton32

pastet89 said:


> Če iščeš sogovornika, s katerim bi vadil slovenščino, ti priporočam da si ogledaš spletne strani italki in interpals.



Imam kar nekaj izkušenj s takšnimi spletnimi stranmi, no vsaj z eno (Conversation Exchange). Če se ne motim, italki ni brezplačen, interpals pa ne poznam. Moje izkušnje pa niso najbolj pozitivne; veliko je neresnih ljudi, eni pričakujejo da boš jih jezika učil od začetka, drugi sploh ne odgovorijo na sporočilo, s tretjimi se zmeniš za pogovor po Skypeu, potem pa od tega ni nič ali se pogovorite le enkrat… Uspešne izmenjave pa so bile zelo koristne, ker so mi nastavile ogledalo in spoznal sem napake, ki sem jih delal.



pastet89 said:


> Trenutno začenjam doktorat na temi inovativne metode učenja tujih jezikov, in v vezi tega sem naletel na raziskavo, pri kateri znanstveniki so sklenili, da zavestno učenje tujega jezika na začetku, oz. na nižjih ravnih lahko škoduje daljšemu napredku. Ugotovili so sicer, da so možgani ljudi, ki so se iz samega začetka začeli učiti jezika nezavestno, brez eksplicitnega pouka, so potem obravnavali oz. obdelovali jezik na isti način, kot materni jezik. Možgani skupine, katere se je začela učiti jezika na konvencionalni način, oz. skozi poučevanje z eksplicitnimi razlagami, so pa še naprej, celo kot so ljudje že obvladali jezik na nekakšno raven, obravnavali jezik kot tujega. Podobno stališče imata tudi moja profesorica na faksu in mati (ki uči angleščino), in sicer, da učenje slovnice do B1-B2 ne pride prav, do te ravni pa človek naj bi se raje učil pač na nezavesten način, kot dojenček. Vendar, to pa je dolga tema.



Sliši se zelo zanimivo. Predvidevam, da to velja tudi za odrasle ljudi? Katere pa so metode nezavestnega učenja; poslušanje, opazovanje in posnemanje? Kaj pa spremljanje oddaj s podnapisi v enem od jezikov, ki jih učenec pozna? Ali celo v jeziku, ki se ga uči? Ali izključna uporaba takšnih metod ne zahteva več časa za doseganje določene ravni v primerjavi s tem, če bi se kombinirale z eksplicitnim poukom? Koliko vprašanj .



pastet89 said:


> V vsakem primeru, srečno z nadaljevanjem učenja slovenščine.



Hvala, enako. In veliko sreče z doktoratom.



Panceltic said:


> Pridevniška sklanjatev pride v poštev, kadar sklanjamo pridevnik ob samostalniku. Npr. dober avto, dobrega avta, dobremu avtu, *dober* avto ...
> 
> Sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov (= 4. sklanjatev) pa pride v poštev, kadar pridevnik stoji sam. V tem primeru ni več pridevnik, ampak samostalnik (zato se imenuje posamostaljeni pridevnik). Npr. dober, dobrega, dobremu, *dobrega* ...



Hvala, zdaj je jasno. Torej, 4. sklanjatev ni pridevniška sklanjatev, ampak sklanjatev posamostaljenih pridevnikov. Ona pa je na tablo napisala, in vsi smo si v zvezke prepisali: ''IV. sklanjatev se uporablja za pridevnike, ki so postali samostalniki, zato se imenuje tudi pridevniška sklanjatev. Ima dve funkciji: 1. kako se sklanja pridevnik (sam zase), 2. ko pridevnik prevzame vlogo samostalnika. Ko imamo pridevnik in samostalnik, se pridevnik sklanja po četrti sklanjatvi, samostalnik pa po prvi.'' Kakšna je razlika med tema dvema funkcijama, pa je ostala skrivnost.



Panceltic said:


> Oba res dobro govorita, to je zelo lepo videti! Le tako naprej



Še enkrat hvala. (Čeprav ni isto govoriti in pisati .)


----------



## pastet89

Aton32 said:


> Imam kar nekaj izkušenj s takšnimi spletnimi stranmi, no vsaj z eno (Conversation Exchange). Če se ne motim, italki ni brezplačen, interpals pa ne poznam. Moje izkušnje pa niso najbolj pozitivne; veliko je neresnih ljudi, eni pričakujejo da boš jih jezika učil od začetka, drugi sploh ne odgovorijo na sporočilo, s tretjimi se zmeniš za pogovor po Skypeu, potem pa od tega ni nič ali se pogovorite le enkrat… Uspešne izmenjave pa so bile zelo koristne, ker so mi nastavile ogledalo in spoznal sem napake, ki sem jih delal.
> 
> 
> Sliši se zelo zanimivo. Predvidevam, da to velja tudi za odrasle ljudi? Katere pa so metode nezavestnega učenja; poslušanje, opazovanje in posnemanje? Kaj pa spremljanje oddaj s podnapisi v enem od jezikov, ki jih učenec pozna? Ali celo v jeziku, ki se ga uči? Ali izključna uporaba takšnih metod ne zahteva več časa za doseganje določene ravni v primerjavi s tem, če bi se kombinirale z eksplicitnim poukom? Koliko vprašanj .



Hvala.
Na italki-ju so plačljivi le pouki, drugače pa lahko napišeš vsakemu oz. vsakdo ti odpiše in se kaj zmenite. Sicer pa se strinjam, da so večinoma ljudje zelo neresni - to žal drži. Se zavedam, da sem imel veliko srečno, ko sem našel tole partnerko za jezikovno izmenjavo ki je bila izjemno resna, zlasti pa za slovenščino, ki je tako redek jezik. Ampak kaže da če vztrajno iščeš, morda boš vendar kaj našel.  Na interpalsu so načeloma ljudje še bolj neresni, ampak tam pa je prednost, da se lahko tipkaš v klepetalniku in dobiš odgovor takoj nazaj. Na ta način, celo če se ne bi ničesar zmenili, se lahko meniš z veliko ljudmi, vsaj nekaj stavkov ter lahko vadiš pisanje jezika. V bistvu tako sem začel jaz, 2-3 meseca sem se tipkal z ljudmi tam gor, potem ko sem že obvladal osnovno besedišče sem se začel pogovarjat preko Skype-a. 8-lang pa je zelo uporabna stran, na kateri lahko napišeš kakšno besedilo in ga daš gor, potem pa naravni govorci določenega jezika ti popravijo napake.

Ja, to velja tudi za odrasle ljudi, in sem skoraj prepričan, da je šlo ravno za odrasle v tej raziskavi. Sicer pa idejo za to metodo sem dobil od Benny Lewis in njegovega bloga fluentin3months. Saj mu nisem "fan" in se ne strinjam z vsemi njegovimi zamislimi, vendar njegova glavna zamisel učenja jezikov mi je zelo všeč, in vsaj pri meni se je izkazalo da res deluje. On sicer kar nekaj let je potoval po svetu in obiskoval nove države, in ko je šel v novo državo, je začenjal učiti nov jezik samo tako, da bi se pogovarjal z ljudmi od prvega dne. Na papirju si je pripravljal seznam nekaj osnovnih besed in izrazov, s katerimi naj bi lahko sploh začel kaki pogovor, potem pa je nadaljeval z bolj zapletenimi pogovori. Zanimivo je, da se je na ta način naučil tudi kitajsko in madžarsko, in za kitajsko trdi, da je šel na izpit za certifikat po treh mesecih in dobil B1 (cilj pa mu je bil B2).

K nezavestnim metodam lahko rečemo da sodijo vse metode, pri katerih si posameznik ne prizadeva zavestno naučiti nekega slovničnega pravila
ali pa zapomniti si neko besedo. To je tudi način, na kateri se sicer dojenčki učijo svojega maternega jezika. To so lahko poslušanje, opazovanje in posnemanje, spremljanje filmov, pa celo pisanje, ampak le v primeru, da si ne prizadevamo zavestno kaj naučiti pri tem dejavnosti. Recimo, če spremljaš film in si poskušaš zapomniti besede, to ni nezavestna metoda. Če pa spremljaš in preverjaš neznane besede v slovarju pač enkrat in greš naprej (češ, "če mi rata to zapomnit, super, sicer pa me sploh ne briga"), to je nezavestna dejavnost.

Razlaga zakaj je to bolj uspešno, je da imamo nezavestni in zavestni spomin. Da bi dali nekaj trajno v nezavestni spomin (kjer tudi "hranimo" naš materni jezik), maramo ga velikokrat ponoviti. Ko se nezavestno učimo, in ko srečamo eno besedo desetkrat, in desetkrat preverimo kaj pomeni, je sigurno, da v neki fazi si jo bomo zapomnili, in sicer zelo trajno. Če bo to drugič, tretjič ali pa desetič, odvisno je od kar nekaj dejavnikov. Pomembno pa je, da če si prizadevamo to besedo "umetno" zapomniti "za zmeraj" le od prvega primera, ko jo srečamo, celo če to nam uspe za nekaj časa, to ne bo trajno in učinkovito. Preprosto zato, ker možgani imajo svoj naravni ritem da si zapomnijo informacijo, in to je povezano tudi s tem, kar "jih zanima" v določenem trenutku. Če možgani niso pripravljeni sprejeti to informacijo v tem določenem trenutku, ne glede na to, koliko si prizadevamo da to naredimo, enostavno ne bo šlo. Zaradi tega tudi je res, da če se učiš česarkoli - celo na primer zgodovine za šolo, se mnogo bolj naučiš, če prebereš pouk enkrat deset dni v zaporedju, v primerjavi s tem, če bi si ga prebral desetkrat v enem dnevu. Kajti prvega dne ti bo zanimiv oz. razumljiv le en del pouka, potem boš spal (dokazano pa je, da se spomin ustvarja dokler spimo), naslednji dan boš vsaj malo znal tega prvega dela, in on ti bo pomagal da razumeš drugi del, in tako naprej, vse na koncu pa gre skupaj kot sestavljanka.

Glede tega, koliko časa traje takšno učenje, ne morem govorito napslošno, saj sem povedal mojo lastno izkušnjo, in sicer da je bilo v primerjavi z ostalimi ljudmi, ki so se učili le eksplicitno, znatno hitreje. Glede kombinacije eksplicitne in implicitne metode, ne bi se dotikal eksplicitnega učenja vsaj do B1 ravni, in sicer iz dveh razlogov. Prvič, ker če se začeš učiti slovnice iz samega začetka, si boš prizadeval da jo upiorabljaš. To pa pomeni, da ko se boš začel meniti s nekomer, boš ves čas razmišljal kateri sklon naj bi uporabil. To pa sploh ni dobro, ker ovira naravnega, tekočega pogovora. Raje naj se pogorajamo z napakami, ampak naj se naučimo najprej govoriti tekoče. Napake lahko popravimo potem. In dejansko, na ta isti način se učijo dojenčki, nihče jih ne uči slovnico, na začetku govorijo napačno, potem pa sčasoma ugotavljajo svoje napake, jih odpravljajo in na koncu govorijo popolno. Drugi razlog je lahko pa ta raziskava, ki je dokazala, da ni dobro začeti z eksplicitnim učenjem na začetku, ker možgani v tem primeru bodo še naprej obravnavali jezik kot tujega. Saj nisem prepričan, da to traje za zmeraj, ampak lahko rečem, da res lahko zna trajati zelo dolgo. Na primer, jaz sem se zelo resno učil srbohrvaško na faksu, recimo vsaj par let, preden sem se začel pogovarjat, in mi je bilo zelo težko. Slovenščino pa, pri tem da je tako izjemno zapleten jezik in da je sigurno mnogo težja od srbohrvaščine, se mi zdi da sem naučil dejansko zelo lahko ravno na ta način le v nekaj mescih.

Sicer pa, poleg vsega tega, tudi jaz menim da od B1-B2 naprej ne bo šlo brez slovnice in zavestnega učenja. Saj tudi otroci, ko začnejo hoditi v šolo, mislim da imajo dobro B2 raven, in potem jim začnejo razlagati slovnico.

Pomembno je tudi, da sta tudi pri nezavestnih oz. implicitnih metodah dve vrsti učenja kot pri eksplicitnih - pasivni ter aktivni. Najbolj pomembni so aktivni - in predvsem pogovor. Brez tega ne verjamem, da lahko napreduje kdorkoli. Na samem začetku pa, preden začnemo da se učimo, se mi zdi najbolj primerno da nekaj časa - vsaj par tednov, samo poslušamo jezik pasivno, ne da bi si prizadevali niti razumeti besed. To tudi gre nezavestno v spomin in potem je od ogromne pomoči, čeprav se tega ne zavedamo.


----------

